# Spanish on the piers



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

2 weekends ago the Spanish were hot on the piers. I went last Saturday and only saw 1 caught all day. 
Anyone know if the action has been picking up this week? If the Spanish are not biting I don't want to waste the money to park and get on the pier just for a bunch of small blues and whiting.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I can tell you the bite was not on at MB State Park this past Saturday!

Unless you live here and fish everyday, it will be hit or miss. Better yet, they will start biting as soon as you leave. "The bite was on this morning/afternoon....yesterday/2 days ago" is always an encouraging, yet nearly pointless information. I am only home for about a weeklong period during the usual Spanish run. I hit them hard in 2014 and totally missed in 2015. Sometimes, certain piers get them and others skunk!


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

last year I fished MB state park a bunch but never saw any Spanish. I don't think that pier is that good for Spanish b/c of its location and it dips in. I have been going to Surfside pier folks tend to do better on that pier for spanish. Dont feel like driving further north. Garden city pier is supposed to be good for Spanish, but I dont like the high side rails for jigging and the bar at the end. gets too many tourists.
I saw all the report the week before last and when I went 2 Saturdays ago did well, then the report stopped coming in last week and it seems to be slow since. I guess I will wait for reports to start popping up again then give it a try. I can only get out 1 day during the weekend usually so try to pick my best bet based on whats doing in the report. If I could get out more I would not care as much


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No one can say "go Thursday at 8:02 AM you'll limit out in 45 minutes." It depends on the water clarity, bait, and wind, and then also if the fish come by. It's a big ass ocean. If they're there, you will catch them. That's why they call it fishing.

And when you do your homework and get it right, they'll be jigging up limits in muddy water, and then not catch one fish when it's crystal clear and tons of bait around.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

SmoothLures said:


> No one can say "go Thursday at 8:02 AM you'll limit out in 45 minutes." It depends on the water clarity, bait, and wind, and then also if the fish come by. It's a big ass ocean. If they're there, you will catch them. That's why they call it fishing.
> 
> And when you do your homework and get it right, they'll be jigging up limits in muddy water, and then not catch one fish when it's crystal clear and tons of bait around.


Well said. Also blues make great cut bait. They are oily so they leave a trail to your bait and bring the big ones in IMO


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I would also like to point out that in my opinion, fishing the edges of the shadow created by the pier on very sunny days seems to increase my luck. Maybe the mackerel trees show up better. Whatever..... my best days always seem to be the sunny ones.


----------



## irishfireman333 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jetties were good on Monday. Gotcha plugs brought up 3. And some monster blues...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

irishfireman333 said:


> Jetties were good on Monday. Gotcha plugs brought up 3. And some monster blues...


My top 2 PB Spanish came off HB jetties during the fall mullet run- about 22-23 inchers. It is a hike, but fish around there tend to be bigger.


----------



## irishfireman333 (Jul 27, 2013)

I saw a video of a guy using jig heads with cuts of Spanish to catch more spanish...never seen many people use jig heads....on the Internet must be true. any thoughts?


----------

